# Wierd Oranda growth



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi,
I am new to this site. I like all the info.
I have a red cap oranda I got from PetsMart about 4 weeks ago. Small in size but has recently started to grow a like .....well it looks like a white stick sticking out of the side of his body. It is also behind his tail today I noticed.
Very wierd, there is a bump where they go into the body..
Has anyone heard of such a thing?????

THANK YOU
Jennifer


----------



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

There is 2 pictures in my gallery...but I don't know how to use the gallery...how does someone look at them?
Anyway the picture when the oranda is looking at you...it is on the right side and it almost looks like it is part of the tail....( he is swimming all over..I need to catch him when he is sleeping) It sticks out about 1/2 inch. you can see the bump and then the stick looking thing 
ANY IDEAS????


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

I cant see much in the photo but look at anchor worms.

Aquarium FD - Anchor Worms - Disease Identification, Diagnosis & Treatment

Could that be what your fish has?


----------



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

oh, my gosh...it does look like that! It does not say or I can not tell if they are transparent....because the ones ( there are 2 ) on my fish are? 
THANK YOU for your reply!!!


----------



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

I should not say completely transparent...they both have a dark line down the middle. Does that sound like them?


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I don't really know how much coloring variation they can have. But it looks like some of the pictures show colorations very similar to what you describe.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

The article I linked you to recommends removing the parsites, but some others say not to do this. 

Good luck


----------



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you so much for the reply. I went ahead and removed them. I can not get a good picture of them...pulled alot of tissue out too 
but he is swimming around like nothing happened...we will see. 
I put in the recommended dose of aq. salt and stress coat...maybe that will help? I don't know! 
Jennifer


----------



## jjheesacker (Aug 31, 2010)

I did try to get a photo of them....in my gallery


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I do think those are anchor worm. I encountered them for the first time recently also. From what read they become a real problem if they breed in the aquarium so I decided to go for pulling out also. Keep a close eye out for more and you might want to consider medication.


----------

